# Como funciona la impedancia?



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jul 21, 2007)

Como funciona la impedancia de salida en un amplificador. Si se tiene un amplificador que funciona solo a 8 Ohms. este porqué no se puede conectar a cajas de 4 Ohms. y porque si se puede conectar a cajas de 16 ohms. en cada caso que se puede estropear el amplificador o la caja?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2007)

La potencia de un amp. esta dada por la formula W = V * V / R   (W = Potencia, V = Tension de salida y R = Resistencia de carga). Si R aumenta la potencia total disminuye, si en cambio R disminuye la potencia aumenta.
Si tu Amp. esta diseñado para trabajar con 8 Oms quiere decir que si le aplicas una carga de menor resistencia (Impedancia) trataras de "Sacarle" mayor potencia pero estas recalentando componentes y corriendo el riesgo de dañarlo.
Si tienes un vehiculo diseñado para una velocidad maxima de 100 Km/H y tratas de llevarlo a 200 corres el riesgo de reventar el motor.


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2007)

Edita el titulo del tema para que cumpla con las normas de convivencia.

Saludos


----------

